# Rude Awakenings



## st1tch (Jan 22, 2010)

My friends who travel non-conventionally always have stories of being jumped while sleeping, or some other not-fun-way of waking up. I'm not sure if their exaggerating or just entirely full of shit, but to the question. While travelling, or just sleeping outside in your own city, have you had any rude awakenings, if so, what happened? And have you had any luck with certain spots that would avoid this?


----------



## Jimmy James (Jan 23, 2010)

In response to this I remember the cops in Santa Cruz CA who loved to mace and beat the shit out of of poor unsuspecting homeless folks from out of town making the mistake of staying under bridges...They called it "troll patrol", would check under most of the bridges in town a few times a week and would even threaten panhandlers downtown that they would beat the shit out of them if they found them at night sleeping under bridges or elsewhere around town (parks and such).

The few times the cops were brought to task for this they claimed the folks were "resisting arrest" on "vagrancy charges" and the pigs got off scott free every time...

All of us who were familiar to the area stayed away from the bridges and ALL public places and squatted/ crashed out in the woods or abandoned buildings we considered "safe" .

However, buildings can be less safe than the woods, this is why I used to almost always squat in the woods (got it down to a fine art, too!) just depends on the situation and the area you find yourself in.

If you don't want rude awakenings, stay hidden. Be a ghost if you can.


----------



## compass (Jan 23, 2010)

Sprinklers


----------



## oldmanLee (Jan 23, 2010)

Great dry barn,lots of hay,and ALL THE FLEAS IN THE UNIVERSE WAITED TIL I BEDDED DOWN FOR THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Little bastards were holding a convention or something,and I was the buffet about 3 a.m.!


----------



## wartomods (Jan 23, 2010)

compass said:


> Sprinklers



that is a walk in the park compared to other shitty ways to wake up. (pun intended ahah)


----------



## bfalk420 (Jan 23, 2010)

Piles of human shit and dirty rigs in Golden Gate Park............luckily I put my tarp down to sleep on.


----------



## axolotl (Feb 7, 2010)

nothing so brutal as being attacked by cops, that´s fucked up.

in the airport. got out blankets and everything. it was hot though, so i was just wearing a skirt... apparently it rode up. 2 hours later 2 cops came and asked for id... they said it was ok to sleep there, but i had to "cover myself" because there were children around.

another spot we picked in the airport, perfectly hidden behind a staircase, we were woken by a guy cussing us out in portuguese because it was already his spot.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Feb 7, 2010)

compass said:


> Sprinklers



Epic 

One time while sleeping in the bushes in tennis court in Berlin, i was awakened by the noise of somebody walking next to me, that "somebody" was a hedgehog ... no serious incidents so far


----------



## bote (Feb 7, 2010)

Once in Mexico under a highway overpass, an old man thought I was trash and started routing around till I sat up and scared the begezus out of him.

Another time in Nicaragua the cops came up on me with guns out because they heard reports there was a body wrapped in plastic in the woods (that was me).
I was up by the time they got there and they were super stressed, thinking the body was around somewhere and I was probably the killa. Fun times!


----------



## Wolfeyes (Feb 7, 2010)

Going to Orlando got got stuck in Dade City, got woken up by a one armed, toothless homebum stealing my shit. He looked at me and bolted.

Then on the way BACK from Orlando I ended up getting stuck in Dade Shitty again. Woke up to a rooster pecking at my face. I had gotten drunk the night before and puked like hell, the fucker was eating the vomit off my face... He tasted pretty good though...


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 8, 2010)

Wolfeyes said:


> Then on the way BACK from Orlando I ended up getting stuck in Dade Shitty again. Woke up to a rooster pecking at my face. I had gotten drunk the night before and puked like hell, the fucker was eating the vomit off my face... He tasted pretty good though...



hahahaha oh my gosh!! that's the best story ever!


----------



## Rash L (Feb 8, 2010)

awoke to a cop's gun a few inches from my face and a lot of police shouting when a squat got raided that I was sleeping in. Not fun.


----------



## wizehop (Feb 8, 2010)

bote said:


> Another time in Nicaragua the cops came up on me with guns out because they heard reports there was a body wrapped in plastic in the woods (that was me).
> I was up by the time they got there and they were super stressed, thinking the body was around somewhere and I was probably the killa. Fun times!



Good ol Nicaragua. Ive had run ins with the cops there..lucky there incredibly cheap to bride down there.

Ive never had a problem with rude awakenings. I always make a point to go places people wont be. Although once I squatted in the basement of this semi torn down restaurant. I couldn't figure out why no one had scored this place already. Two nights in it was raining and I woke up in three inches of water..everything soaked.


----------

